# Rotary hammers



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

What do you guys have in the way of hammer drills/rotary hammers?

I've always used typical SDS-Plus sized rotary hammers for most of my work, but I am wondering at what point should I step up to a larger model (SDS-Max or spline). My Hilti SDS-Plus TE-7C says it will drill up to 1", but I think that pushing it, or so the Hilti guy said. It's rated at 2 1/2" hole saw which is fine for pipeing a service thru a footing, but I don't know if I should try it with the TE-7C, seems like a bit too much.

Opinions?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use spline due to the easy availability of bits and chisels over SDS-Max.

I have SDS drills too, but in my opinion, they're best regulated to drilling holes for anchors and bolts.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I have SDS drills too, but in my opinion, they're best regulated to drilling holes for anchors and bolts.


Agreed, it can also handle the occasional small chipping job as well.

~Matt


----------



## Comingler (Jun 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I use spline due to the easy availability of bits and chisels over SDS-Max.
> 
> I have SDS drills too, but in my opinion, they're best regulated to drilling holes for anchors and bolts.


Ok, I've done a bit of searching around the forum for rotary hammer discussions, in one of the older threads you recommended a Milwaukee 5321-21 for both drilling and driving ground rods (which would be perfect for me). But in a newer thread today you said that Milwaukee has gone downhill and you would now buy Hilti.

I'm trying to figure out which Hilti would be most comparable to the Milwaukee 5321-21, but it doesn't list it's impact energy, even in the manual that I downloaded. Which model Hilti would you consider to replace your Milwaukee?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

We have a Hilti TE 50 (SDS Max) at work. It's awesome but be careful because everyone will want to steal it.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

I,m not sure which Hilti model it is, but one model comes with a ground rod driver. Your local Hilti rep can help you.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I need a bigger drill myself I rented a concrete saw the other day and used my tiny sds bosch bulldog to chip this trench out. The little guy was hot to the touch, I am sure I shortened it's life by a year at least.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

I use the Milwaukee USA-1 spline shank. It's been disconntinued since around 2002. The replacement is a cheaper made version that looks like a ski boat. I never had to replace or even service mine yet. So I don't know what's available these days. I could use a new case for mine. I wish Milwaukee still made pressed steel cases for thier tools.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Comingler said:


> Ok, I've done a bit of searching around the forum for rotary hammer discussions, in one of the older threads you recommended a Milwaukee 5321-21 for both drilling and driving ground rods (which would be perfect for me). But in a newer thread today you said that Milwaukee has gone downhill and you would now buy Hilti.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out which Hilti would be most comparable to the Milwaukee 5321-21, but it doesn't list it's impact energy, even in the manual that I downloaded. Which model Hilti would you consider to replace your Milwaukee?


In the US, the blow energy is rated in ft-pounds. In Europe, the blow energy is rated in Joules. 

Just to convert a few HILTI's to American:

TE30 - 2.4 lbs.
TE40 - 3.6 lbs.
TE50 - 3.8 lbs.
TE60 - 5.1 lbs.
TE70 - 8.1 lbs.

The Milwaukee 5321-21 I like is an 8-pound combination rotary hammer, which makes it equivalent to a TE70 

If you get into demolition hammers only (no drilling), that's when you start to get into some serious blow energy. For instance, the HILTI TE805 is a 12 pound blow, and the TE1500 is a 22 pound blow hammer. The TE905 that Ken has that he posts a lot of pictures of is a 14 pound blow tool.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I would reccommend the Bosch 11241EVS or the Bosch 11245EVS. I own both and both are serious brutes. The 11245 drills and hammers and has 14.5ft/lbs of force. We drill thousands of holes in concrete upto 48" thick and 6" diameter. We do alot of drilling thru double seawalls and other odd crap. We have had both of these hammer drills for several years, and they have never even been in for service. The also have a service life indicator light.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I always liked Kango Hammers for the bigger holes. 
They also had a great ground rod driver for it..


----------



## Niven8 (Sep 19, 2009)

I have both a hilti and hitachi sds max and when I got the hilti stuck in a block wall the hitachi ripped the bit right out and also cost me $600 dollars less. I bought the hitachi and just about every bit you would need for less then my hilti alone. I liked it so much I bought a hitachi sawzall it has an anti-vibration feature which is really nice.


----------

